# Want to make a clear case?



## Kaliba (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey,

I am slightly new to case modding. I want to make a clear case.
Have no idea what materials to use. lol. Perspex or plexi-glass?

If anyone has any links to tips/tutorials or has their own tips I would be grateful if you shared them.

Also, how can the CD drives be mounted?

My dad knows how to do all the cutting etc, so that is not a problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Illucid (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I think it would be easier if you went out and bought one of the many clear cases that are available, they have several different options. But as far as mounting, here is how mine is set up. You are basically going to have 8 sections of plexiglass.. two similar sizes for top and bottom, two similar sizes for front and back, similar sizes for the sides, and then two more pieces where you will be mounting your hard drives and cdroms etc. Once you have the measurements and design laid out, cut all the pieces(or have your dad do it) and have everything labeled so you know where it will fit. As far as the mounting is concerned, you are going to want to pre-drill holes in the proper spaces and get some standoffs in which to attach your motherboard to. Im thinking its 8 holes, then the standoffs are screwed into the plastic, and the motherboard is screwed into the standoffs. The powersupply must be also be secured to the plastic by using the existing mounting holes. What you can do for the drives is have holes cut into a piece of plastic and mount the drive screws through the holes directly into the drives..(you might need a little longer screws) and then for the hard drive, you can attach it to the same piece with standoffs. My case works very well, and although i bought it, Im sure you could replicate the design fairly easily assuming you have the technical skills of cutting and measuring.. If you would like to see pictures.. holla back.


----------



## Illucid (Nov 23, 2004)

*Pictures*

I hope these Pictures will help.
This first picture (clearcase1.jpg) shows exactly how the motherboard should be mounted to the clear plastic.







You can see the standoffs between the board and the plastic allowing for ventilation, circulation, etc and this is the proper grounding method i guess. The second picture shows how the hard drives is mounted with standoffs.







Be aware that my cd-rom drives are mounted directly to these holes above there the picture cuts off (they fit in perfectly). Another thing to keep in mind is when you are putting this all together, you want a secure method to keep all sides secured and in proper structure. At the very bottom of the picture you may just be able to spot a couple things: To secure the central plastic HD & Drive mounting piece, they have screws coming up to secure it. And as far as securng the sides go, they have a square cube in all corners that have pre-threaded holes for screws to be mounted into to secure all sides. Also make sure you have holes cut for the fans and USB ports, and motherboard stuff (where you plug everything into ie monitor mouse keyboard, lan cable etc..)
Hope this was of some use.

Good Luck


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

www.computergeeks.com has a clear case for $45 minus the power suply.


----------



## Kaliba (Nov 15, 2004)

I know you can buy them but i'd prefer to make my owe. Sense of achievement afterwards I suppose.


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

clear cases are cool, but i like the antec colored cases better... they are huge and u have sooooo much room

Matt


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

aight use plexi-glass as the Perspex tends to be weird in heating up and stuff, make sure you securely drill the holes otherwise it might like crack a little bit, plan first though otherwise it will be a waste of $$$ when you just notice omg that doesnt even fit. go to a hardware store and i recommend the screws(plastic screws) that come normaly with the fans for cases get a little bit longer ones and tada it wits


----------



## Laptop Guy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just a note about those Do-it-yourself plexiglass cases: There is next to no quality control. I have one case that is pretty good, and I have built another (took me four and a half hours) that was absolute junk. I think building your own plexi case is a good idea.Here is a good write up from a guy building a plexi cube case (Check out that hard drive!), and here, the same guy discusses how to plan a plexi case.


----------



## Callaway (Dec 10, 2004)

fearless said:


> clear cases are cool, but i like the antec colored cases better... they are huge and u have sooooo much room
> 
> Matt




Antec cases suck.....Build ur own Its not modded if you bought it that way, in my opinion.


----------

